# Photoshoot of a beautiful young woman in a Japanese bar



## daggah (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd like to share some of my favorite pictures recently of my photoshoot with the lovely Raezel, taken at El's Bar on "Bar Row," a bar district near my Air Force base just west of Tokyo.  These were taken using off camera flash balanced with the ambient lighting of the bar to retain its ambiance, which is why I shot at ISO 800 or so and wide open on my D800.

Raezel has never done a photoshoot like this before, and it was a lot of fun watching her become more comfortable in front of the camera.




Raezel at El's Bar #1 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #2 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #3 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #4 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #5 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #6 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #7 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #8 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel at El's Bar #9 by davidgevert, on Flickr




Raezel's beautiful smile by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## Virgil (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice series !!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2014)

Excellent job with the lighting!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the direction things headed in frames 6 and 8!


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the first and the last  The others have 'too much hands' for my liking. Lighting looks excellent. Pretty girl.


----------

